# Claudia Stevens Eye Lash Thickener



## internetchick (Aug 5, 2008)

I picked this up(yes, I broke my no buy




) today at Sally Beauty for $4.99. A search here didn't yield any results, so I thought I would see if anyone has tried it yet. I plan to post a review after a month or two, and include weekly pictures to show progress(if any). I figure I should take care of my lashes like I do the hair on my head. I did find a couple of blog postings saying they saw results with this stuff.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't heard of it. I use the one by malvala switzerland and I really like it. I stupidly didn't take photos though!

can't wait to see yours!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 5, 2008)

It also says it is good for eye brows, but I am not trying it for that yet.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't ever used this product but I'm eager to see if it works for you. Good luck with it and post lots of pics!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 5, 2008)

it works for brows too? intersting, i might have to check this one out!! thanks for telling us, internetchick!! you always have great finds &amp; tips!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Aug 5, 2008)

No problem! I just hope it works. I am mostly just hoping for length.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It also says it is good for eye brows, but I am not trying it for that yet. Hmmm...I might have to go get some of this then. I have about 20 hairs above each eye. I've been using the women's Rogaine, and I AM sprouting, but a) it's taking forever, and B) it's sprouting in kinda sparse...like...patchy. Definitely NOT good. I've taken to wearing white-ish eyeshadow as a highlighter to cover the sprouts as they're coming in. One of these days I'll post a picture of me with no makeup. It's quite scary. 
Hope this stuff works.


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 16, 2008)

I haven't heard of this one, I've used Mavala's and Talika Lipocils before though. Anyway, I hope it works for you, good luck with it!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 18, 2008)

Thought I would update. It's been two weeks, and I think my lashes may be longer. 2 weeks isn't long for dramatic hair growth. Besides, I want to be sure it isn't just the angle.

Day 1






Day 8






Day 15


----------



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures! I _think _I can see a difference between Day 8 and Day 15, but it could be the angle, because you're looking up in the second picture.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 18, 2008)

I know, it's so hard to tell. I was looking up in all three pictures, but it's too soon to know definitively.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, here are some new pictures.

Day 22











Day 29
















Review:

Well, it has been a month now. I really like this stuff, and definitely think it is worth it to buy. I think I might have more length, but if I do it is nominal. Not really much. However, my lashes are thicker and _so much_ healthier. I can tell when I look in the mirror and in the pictures that the hair shafts are noticeably thicker. I don't lose lashes like I was before. I would lose a lash fairly regularly when I put my mascara on, and now I hardly ever lose a lash. I think since I wear mascara regularly that I really should continue to use this stuff to maintain healthy lashes. My one complaint is that is really stings if you get it in your eye. I find that the easiest way for me to get it on the base of my lashes is to use the pointy end and paint the base of my lashes, then turn the wand(it's just like a mascara wand) the regular way to finish up. You need to apply twice a day. I think my container may be getting low, so I can update as to how often I need to replace a tube. Also, I can update a month or two from now and see if more long term use yields longer lashes.


----------

